# We Have A New Baby



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Dianne and I took a ride to New York State yesterday to look at some Leatherstoocking spoo pups. We picked out a very pretty little girl that we named Taffy. I cuddled with her all the way home and after her potty this morning, I took her to bed me with for a little more shut-eye and she settled right into that. She is always happy with her tail wagging a hundred miles an hour. She never got sick on her way home and accepted all of our other spoos and my golden without any trouble. We are so happy to have another little baby to love and wanted to share her with all of you! She is nine weeks old and took her shave like a little trooper._


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh wow she's beautiful! You'll have to keep us updated with pictures. I love her coloring, will she fade much?


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

She is too cute and looks so tiny!


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

So adorable!!!!!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Congrats, she is beautiful. Im glad she is settling well and you have a new baby to love. 

Congrats again!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Very nice, so pretty and such soft looking eyes she has. Enjoy.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

very cute. Is she a Standard? Congrats


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow is she ever pretty and what a petite little girl.
What is her weight. Mandy is a tiny girl but boy oh boy she is full of piss and vinagar


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Taffy is just lovely. I'm glad you've found a new baby. Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh Yeah! What a precious little girl. She looks so full of sugar & spice! And Oh look at those puppy paws! Combine those with those inocent eyes & I just get a warm fuzzy! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwww what a sweetie  Congrats on your baby


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Thank you everyone...Taffy is a standard poodle pup and is nine weeks old. The breeders are elderly and the man started showing in 1939!! He is 85 now. They have an entire room full of ribbons and trophies they have won over the years.

Taffy's dad is a good size and so is her mom. We didn't get their weights but they're solid dogs. The breeders told us that they have actually had puppies taffy's color go darker rather than lighter ending somewhere on the red side. We saw pictures of three of those relatives in puppy show cut in Canada and all have finished. They were definitely red. She could go lighter as her mom is a cream.

It is going to fun watching her develop in to a beautiful adult and we'll be sure to be posting pictures along the way.

Dianne took all of these pics as I was busy with the puppy.

Kismet (sire) and his 85 year old breeder. I just love this shot that Dianne got!! If you look above Kismet's head, you can see a few of the many, many, ribbons that the owner has won with his dogs.










Kistme - sire










Taffy's mom











_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_ Hello from Taffy! :hello: She look s little like both right now. She is just beautiful._


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

All I can say is that you're in trouble now. With a face like that, how could you possibly not give in to absolutely anything she wants?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_YEP! We have already figured that out. She slept with me in bed this morning when I went back for a few more zzz's. I have never done that before.. Sigh! LOL_


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

When does she get her first official photoshoot!


----------



## starkeeper (Jan 27, 2009)

*She has a wonderful expressive face.*

What a doll!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Aidan said:


> When does she get her first official photoshoot!


_I hope within the next couple of weeks. I have to get my pastures back up from the damage that was done during the bad ice storm we had during the winter. It is time to turn the horses out.

She is going to be a challenge. She's a little spit-fire and I love it. I don't know if we'll get her to sit still long enough to get a good capture but I am sure going to try. roud:_


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

SO happy for you! She is a beauty. I am so glad you posted a 9 week pic. I have been wondering how big the puppy I bring home will be.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

she is adorable!! her eyes look just like her mamas!! and I LOVE the pic of the breeder(85yr old) and the sire!!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh, and is the Sire in a Dutch clip? lol


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Darn! I don't have the clip book here. I think you're right though. I was surprised when I first saw him. I had not actually seen that clip on a poodle and didn't expect it. It took me a few minutes to get used to it. LOL_


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

tannerokeefe said:


> Oh, and is the Sire in a Dutch clip? lol


Tanner - It's an "English Saddle" clip. At least that's what it was called 30 years ago when our first little toy, Monique, wore it.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

I think it is a Dutch Clip~~~look here
http://arpeggiopoodles.tripod.com/poodlehaircutsad.html


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

tannerokeefe said:


> I think it is a Dutch Clip~~~look here
> http://arpeggiopoodles.tripod.com/poodlehaircutsad.html


The Dutch has narrow lines, including around the middle. The English Saddle has a wider band around the middle. About 1.5 blade width. The thin line down the middle of the back is done with a 5/8 blade. You've gotta remember that name was 30 years ago. I think it's now called the Town & Country...

http://www.standardpoodlesusa.com/clip-styles.html


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow how great is that the pics of the parents and that man looks like a real sweatheart.
Are these his only dogs now?
I just love that pic of him and kismet.
I have heard that name before somewhere.

She looks like a doll dont you be tellingus otherwise LOL


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _Dianne and I took a ride to New York State yesterday to look at some Leatherstoocking spoo pups. We picked out a very pretty little girl that we named Taffy. I cuddled with her all the way home and after her potty this morning, I took her to bed me with for a little more shut-eye and she settled right into that. She is always happy with her tail wagging a hundred miles an hour. She never got sick on her way home and accepted all of our other spoos and my golden without any trouble. We are so happy to have another little baby to love and wanted to share her with all of you! She is nine weeks old and took her shave like a little trooper._


wow! she is beautiful! Leatherstocking is where I got Ginger! what a coincidence! Your little girl looks like one of Ginger's littermates. I really want to take them both but couldnt' afford it lol Is Crackerjack her father?


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Just read all the posts and saw the pic of Kismet! I think he is Crackerjack's grandfather - he is a big fellow I remember! I can't believe we went to the same breeder! they are really nice. Crackerjack is one of their show dogs.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Taffy looks so much like the little girl I wanted to take with Ginger - but she was promised to someone else! they have beautiful dogs. I will enjoy watching Taffy grow! I love her name!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Here is Ginger when she was a puppy:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Mandycasey'smom said:


> Wow how great is that the pics of the parents and that man looks like a real sweatheart.
> Are these his only dogs now?
> I just love that pic of him and kismet.
> I have heard that name before somewhere.
> ...


_No, they have other bitches and are actually still breeding. We had considered looking at a litter when we choose Carly instead. We called them again after we lost Carly and they had Taffy's litter ready to go. We wanted show quality so they picked our puppy out for us.

The Leatherstocking dogs have been around. Two of their poodles were used in advertising stills. His St. Bernard was the original Hennessey Beer dog!! They have sold their offspring all over the country. Kismet has fathered several litters that have had champions come out of them. He is ten years old now but looks and acts like five. They are very well known for the longevity of their puppies. They will live anywhere from twelve to fourteen. One of the dogs lived to eighteen._


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Pamela said:


> Here is Ginger when she was a puppy:


_I'm not surprised to find someone here who has a dog out of their line. And I see you figured out where Kismet is in the line. 

Taffy had a sister with a couple of minor faults for show ring but she was just as pretty and her color was an unusual tan. My sister wanted to buy her as well in the worst way but, we too, did not have the money to purchase another pup right now. Otherwise, she would be here with us now. 

That man has done some amazing things with his dogs. He told us that one of the dogs on the all-poodle Iditarod team was one of his. He won with a St. Bernard of grade quality at the garden and created such a fuss with the owners who were showing champions that they actually changed the rules so that only champions could show.

They are known all over for good quality poodles that are long-lived and with great temperaments. 

Ginger is adorable and I see is more red. I love the red.

And, yes, Kismet is one of the bigger dogs. I wouldn't say he is a giant but he is substantial in his make-up; very solid and very strong. The mother is a little smaller. I am hoping that Taffy will not get any bigger than they are as I don't want to be going toward the giant size. I really don't like them that big. I had to laugh when I showed them Billy. He shook his head and said he's small like that was a bad thing!! LOL Billy is a nice size and that is the size I want to stay within._


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats she is very cute yes Leatherstocking are in some red poodle pedigrees. 

I was looking at pedigrees the other day 

Taffys feet are so tight !!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

*Mistake in infor*

_My sister pointed out that I made a mistake in the info on the elderly gentleman and the St. Bernard he showed at the garden. Even though he kept referring to him as a grade dog, he actually was not a finished champion yet. Just wanted to clarify that._


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

What a beautiful pup. Congratulations. The picture of the male poodle with the breeder is a dutch clip, I used to groom poodles with that style many years ago. I don't see that style anymore.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Ha, Ha! Considering that the owner is 85 years old and grooms his own dogs, that would make sense. _


----------



## spoosrule (Feb 16, 2008)

She is adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## P Nalitt (Mar 3, 2009)

She is beautiful!!! She looks so small and dainty. Hard to believe Savanna was ever that small!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _Ha, Ha! Considering that the owner is 85 years old and grooms his own dogs, that would make sense. _


Actually I think his wife is the groomer - right in the kitchen. lol


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _I'm not surprised to find someone here who has a dog out of their line. And I see you figured out where Kismet is in the line.
> 
> Taffy had a sister with a couple of minor faults for show ring but she was just as pretty and her color was an unusual tan. My sister wanted to buy her as well in the worst way but, we too, did not have the money to purchase another pup right now. Otherwise, she would be here with us now.
> 
> ...


The red comes from the Shangri-la connection. Crackerjet has it in his pedigree so I assume Kismet does too. Ilse Konig of Shangri-la Poodles and another breeder were the first to breed a red standard. You can find out about it if you google 'history of the red poodle'


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I meant Crackerjack lol


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Pamela said:


> Actually I think his wife is the groomer - right in the kitchen. lol


_
AHA! THAT'S IT!! LOL The table looks to be permanently set up in the kitchen. Doesn't leave much room to do anything else! I set mine up in my kitchen but I take it down when I am done and I have a much bigger kitchen anyway. They sure are lovely people and really happy too. 

Dianne found out that they have something like 23 dogs all together and that four more of their bitches are expecting litters. She wants to go back and have a look at the up-coming litter in May. She really does like this line._


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Interesting - we had some problems with Ginger with fear agression. Had to get a personal trainer lol - I never let them know because I didn't want to take her back - I probably should have though - do you think? Her mother was from another farm and he showed her to me and she seemed fearful also. Crackerjack, the father, I knew about him from another woman who bred her female to him but had no more red females left. she told me about Leatherstocking.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Ough! That's not good. I'm really sorry to hear about that. I would have brought the pup back simply because it is the most dangerous of all the problems a dog can have. There are usually trust issues in a case like that. I would have let them know so they would be aware of that particular problem coming out of that pairing.

How did you make out with the handler? Did he/she get her over her fear/aggression? Is she settled now and safe?

Dianne and I always insist on seeing both parents before deciding on taking a pup. If we can't see that parents, we don't even go to look. If they show any signs or traits that we don't care for, we pass on the puppy. You could have one excellent parent and one that has issues you wouldn't want to deal with or pass on. You never know which is going to come out in the off-spring and we wouldn't take a chance of passing that down to our own puppies.

I hope all is well now and you are happy with the way Ginger turned out.
_


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I am mostly happy but it was a rough road and we still have to be careful around my daughter's grandbaby - if she pulled Ginger's hair I think she might bite her - she has never actually bit anyone but that growl and snap is scary. Last time I was cutting her hair she growled at me when I got to her feet and actually snapped at me for the first time. I did my usual thing that the trainer taught me and then put my hand in her mouth and said'go ahead and bite me!"
she kissed me. lol so far so good but she can be scary when she is scared.

Funny - last week a had a bad asthma attack and had to call 911. When the emt's got here (3 of them) I had her in my room but she got out and was barking her head off - but was too scared to go near them or come to me- she just barked and barked. I was so glad she didn't bite anyone! I now don't think she would - too scared - unless they touched her.lol she is such a wuss! But I love her soooooo much! I often thought I would not get another dog from them but lets see how your baby is. I think it was genetic but probably rare that it came out in her. I also thought maybe she was socialized enough. Both pups loved the old man but I think that they must have been in the barn with the mother and siblings cause he took a long time to get the mother for me. so maybe he was the only human they knew? who knows? I'm sure your Taffy will be fine - different mother and father! they must keep Kismet in with them all the time cause he was there when we went also. the family pet! lol big as he is! I was worried ginger owuld be big but she isnt really - weighs between 42-46 lbs, and average height.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_You know, that's interesting. Now, Taffy's litter was in a pen in the house; not in the barn. I would be worried about puppies that were raised in the kennel with only the old folks to interact with them on occasion. Ours must have gotten a lot more attention than the ones outside. And, both parents were in the house as well.

Taffy is nothing more than a ball of fuzzy love. She has no fear; walked right up to our horses that must have looked like giants to her. She went into the back of the car on the way home from picking her up and settled right in with four other spoos she didn't even know. Amazing the difference in the temperament. She runs up to love everybody who comes into our home the first time she meets them.

The very first thing Dianne and I noticed when we walked into the house was that she when she saw us, she was wagging her tail so fast it made us laugh. We picked her up to have a look and that tail just kept on wagging. That was a very good sign. Her sister on the other hand wagged her tail too but was shaking and that made us worried right away. She didn't show any aggression at all but was obviously not as secure as Taffy.

As I just read in another post. Even the best breeding can go bad or have some good and some not so good get from it. I guess it is a matter of going with as much knowledge as you can or bringing someone with you who is more knowledgeable to help pick the right pup. That is why I have Dianne with me all the time.

I'll be keeping updates on Taffy on the forum so you can follow how she is making out.
_


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Ginger didn't show agression until we were home for a few days - even now if she is sleeping and you startle her she jumps up growling ready to defend herself. Such a shame. Barbara just had two puppies in a little fenced in area for me to see so I assume the others were with the mother - I really don't know.


----------



## HappyPoodle (Apr 1, 2009)

Taffy is adorable, her name is cute too! (I love the name game.) You always seem to find the pups with the most soulful eyes. Congratulations!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Thank you. That is what attracts me to them. As with people, I think everything is in the eyes._


----------

